# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Sharm el-Sheikh - Điểm du lịch lặn biển tuyệt vời

## hangnt

_Sharm el-Sheikh, một thành phố nằm ở tỉnh Nam-Sinai, bên bờ biển Đỏ, với vẻ đẹp và sự trong xanh của biển không thể so sánh được, đã được chọn là điểm đến tốt nhất cho du lịch lặn biển tại Hội chợ du lịch quốc tế London vừa diễn ra._


Bất chấp các vụ cá mập tấn công du khách tại đây hồi cuối năm 2010, khu nghỉ dưỡng này lần thứ 3 liên tiếp đã giành được giải thưởng cao nhất tại Hội chợ lặn biển quốc tế tại London, Anh cuối tháng Ba vừa qua. Đây là một thành công rất lớn đối với nghành du lịch Ai Cập đang bị khhủng hoảng do những biến động chính trị vừa qua tại đất nước này.
.
Trái với những ý nghĩ thông thường, không phải du lịch văn hóa đem lại thu nhập nhiều nhất cho nghành công nghiệp không khói nước này, du lịch lặn biển mới là "con gà đẻ trứng vàng."
.
Theo những số liệu thống kê mới nhất của Bộ Du lịch Ai Cập, trong năm 2010, thu nhập từ lặn biển cũng như các môn thể thao trên biển đã vượt 3,5 tỷ USD trong tổng thu nhập 9 tỷ USD. 60% du khách đến thăm Ai Cập đều nghỉ tại biển Đỏ, trong đó có hơn 3 triệu du khách Nga.
.
Ông Ziad Al-Bassel, Phó chủ tịch Hiệp hội lặn biển Ai Cập dự báo, con số này có thể sẽ tăng gấp đôi trong năm nay sau khi Sharm el-Sheikh nhận được giải thưởng này, một phần thưởng được xem như "Oscar của nghành công nghiệp du lịch quốc tế."
.
Ông Al-Bassel nói: "Du lịch lặn biển có một vấn đề nguy hiểm. Ngành này cần có sự giám sát nghiêm ngặt, áp dụng nhiều tiêu chuẩn an toàn và trình độ của những người hướng dẫn, cũng như những thiết bị cứu hộ. Đó là những lý do vì sao Bộ Du lịch quyết định thành lập Hiệp hội lặn biển."
.
Hicham Kamel, một thành viên của Hiệp hội trên cho biết, Bộ Du lịch không có đủ cán bộ chuyên nghiệp, giúp cơ quan này bảo đảm nhiệm vụ giám sát. Do vậy hiệp hội là một giải pháp lý tưởng để giám sát tốt nhất các trung tâm lặn biển.
.
Các thiết bị lặn cũ đã bị thay thế và đa phần các huấn luyện viên tại Sharm el-Sheikh là người Italy. Ông Al-Bassel nhấn mạnh, hơn 20% hướng dẫn viên là người nước ngoài. Hiệp hội đã nỗ lực rất nhiều nhằm chấm dứt tình trạng các hướng dẫn viên người Ai Cập không giỏi ngoại ngữ.
.
Ông Al-Bassel cho biết, nhiều thỏa thuận đã được ký giữa Hiệp hội và Liên minh châu Âu (EU) để được cấp chứng nhận ISO cho các trung tâm lặn biển theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn thế giới, nhằm biến khu vực biển Đỏ thành thiên đường của những người yêu thích khám phá đại dương.
.
Tại Sharm el-Sheikh có rất nhiều địa chỉ để du khách có thể tham quan như khu chợ cổ, khu phố Al-Maya với rất nhiều siêu thị và quán ăn, hay khu phố du lịch nổi tiếng Naam Bay, nơi có trung tâm mua sắm miễn thuế bảy sao./.
_
Theo TTXVN_

----------


## Mituot

Chưa được lặn bao giờ
Chắc là tuyệt vời lắm, được tung tăng bơi lội cùng cá

----------


## bickoi111

> Chưa được lặn bao giờ
> Chắc là tuyệt vời lắm, được tung tăng bơi lội cùng cá


Tổ chức gia đình đi 1 bửa đi Mitout  :Smile:

----------


## Chimera

Lặn xuống được chơi đùa với cá  :cuoi1: 
thích ghê

----------


## Amp21

Hay thật mình cũng khoái lặn lắm

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn lại muốn đi bơi rồi

----------


## lunas2

mềnh chưa bít bơi nhưng mà có máy lặn thì chả cần bít bơi nhỉ

----------


## h20love

lặn dưới biển, giống cảnh quay trong "Ngày mới trắng hồng" của Văn mai Hương

----------

